# Recommended Shaking Skelli Motor



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I am working on my sShaking Skelli Cage Prop and was planning on running it with the Saturn Windshield Wiper Motor, but have begun to wonder if the High setting will shake the cage sufficiently. It really seems too slow, although I have not hooked up a weight to actually test it. I saw what Zombie-F used which was more or less what was lying around. I guess if the windshield wiper motor is not sufficient, does someone recommend a particular motor based on RPM, torque, and perhaps most importantly cost?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think the wiper motor will be too bulky to use, IMO. It's worth a try though. let us know how it works out.

You only really need something that can spin fast (like maybe 100 rpm... not too sure about this). Torque isn't all that important as the only thing it needs to rotate is the counterweight you'll be putting on the shaft. The counterweight can be anything... I used a hunk of aluminum, but I'd bet wood would work just as well too.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually madmax, that's not quite what he's trying to do. He's trying to take a Mr. Thrifty that is inside a hanging cage and make him (and the cage) shake back and forth. The device works much like a beeper or cell phone's vibrate mode, only larger.

Here's a link to the project:
http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/index.php?x=/projects/2003/shaking_cage&y=main


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

The shredder might be an interesting idea if it gets the desired RPM (still deciding what that number is). This might work for me since I have an old one that really isnt cutting too well anymore.

This morning on the way into work I saw my neigbor appears to be getting rid of a fan and I found myself wondering about its motor.

The plus side seems to be 110 Volts, RPM may be about right, could easily hook up a dimmer switch. Anyone try a Fan Motor for a similar project? Any idea what the high RPM is likly to be?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

madmax said:


> this is a wiper motor prop doing about what you want done and I'm slowing it down a little by using a blinker fuse...


Madmax,

Tell me about your Binker Fuse idea. I saw you had mentioned it in a previous post, but I am unfimiliar with the device. Is this from a 12 volt automotive application, or is it like one of those Christmas Plug Doohickie Gizmos that causes everything to blink that is plugged into it?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

When I built mine I used a bathroom vent fan motor and a steel counter weight. You can get these 110v motors at any hardware store as a replacement item for bathroom vent fans (about $10 or so), just build a little swing arm attachment and add the right amount of counter weight. They have a lot of rpm, and mine has worked without fail for the last three years.


----------

